# "edit in" command no longer works



## azoth7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Until yesterday  the "edit in" command worked perfectly. The image with LR adjustments opened just fine in CS5. After upgrading from OSX 10.8.4 to 10.8.5 yesterday, the "edit in" command still opens photoshop, but the image does not appear. Hoping to get help with this, A google search did not avail. Running LR 5.0


----------



## azoth7 (Jan 22, 2014)

I solved this by upgrading to LR 5.3


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 22, 2014)

That was quick!  Well done, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## azoth7 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you, Victoria. Here's another problem which upgrading did not solve. Perhaps you can suggest something. In the develop module lens correction panel, I see a menu under the "make" tab for various brands of lens: Canon, Nikon, Sigma, etc, but I do not see Olympus. Why is Olympus not there, and how can I put it there?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 3, 2014)

The majority of Olympus lenses will be for four-thirds and micro four-thirds cameras. My understanding is that these typically (in order to keep the size down) will suffer from severe distortion which is then software-corrected in the camera. The corrections are passed through in the form of metadata which Lightroom automatically applies during raw conversion, which means there is no requirement for a lens correction profile to be applied.


----------



## azoth7 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for that, Jim. However, since I shoot only in RAW, I am wondering how those files will be handled. 

My primary camera is a Sony NEX-7, but I just purchased an Oly Stylus 1 which a friend is bringing to me here (I live in Mexico), and which I intend to use for casual walking around style photography, and when I need a long lens (currently my long lens for NEX is the Sigma 60mm f/2.8).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm really not sure. I'd only be guessing if I said that the lens corrections are applied automatically, maybe that's something you could find out from the camera instructions.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't know what LR does for Oly raw images, but raws from my Canon S90 have lens corrections applied to them by LR on import. These corrections match the corrections that that camera applies to JPGs. I know that LR is doing the corrections because the first LR version that supported that camera pretty obviously didn't apply them.

I suspect that Lightroom is doing the same thing with your Olympus. Are you seeing obvious distortion?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 3, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> The majority of Olympus lenses will be for four-thirds and micro four-thirds cameras. My understanding is that these typically (in order to keep the size down) will suffer from severe distortion which is then software-corrected in the camera. The corrections are passed through in the form of metadata which Lightroom automatically applies during raw conversion, which means there is no requirement for a lens correction profile to be applied.


This is true for Micro 4/3 Lenses not so for the regular 4/3 lenses. The lens mount on the Micro 4/3 cameras is closer to the sensor since there is no mirror. The regular 4/3 lenses can more than hold their own with the likes of Nikon / Canon / Pentax.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Denis, but in that case I don't know why Adobe haven't produced any lens profiles for the regular four-thirds lenses. I think it has something to do with viewing through an EVF (and is thus usually corrected) versus an optical viewfinder where of course what you see is uncorrected.


----------



## azoth7 (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't have the Olympus yet, Hal. My friend is bringing it to me on  Thursday, so I will report then. My current camera is an NEX-7. I shoot  only in RAW, but have LR set up to apply lens corrections on import. I  used to import the RAW files and then decide about corrections, but  after making many comparisons, I found no reason to continue with that.

I do know that the Oly Stylus 1 lens which is a 10 times zoom has lots of aberrations which will require correction.


----------



## azoth7 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jim--When I shoot in RAW with my Sony NEX-7 using a legacy lens, there are no corrections applied, naturally. When I shoot with a Sony or Sigma lens the view through the finder is corrected, but the RAW file downloads to LR5 without the correction (unless you set up LR to apply it automatically on inporting. I had assumed that Olympus would be the same, but apparently not. You can also shoot RAW plus jpg, in which case the jpg downloads already corrected while the RAW is uncorrected. I never do that because RAW is all I need.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 4, 2014)

ANSWER: The good news for Micro Four Thirds users is that the lens profiles are indeed embedded in the RAW files, and they are applied automatically by Lightroom as explained here by Eric Chan, one of the Adobe Camera Raw engineers. 
http://photohelpdesk.com/questions-and-answers/2013/9/29/lens-profiles-for-olympus-cameras-in-lightroom


----------



## azoth7 (Feb 4, 2014)

Great. Thanks for that, Cletus.


----------

